# XM to Air 2005 Bonnaroo Music Festival



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

In 2002, Rolling Stone called Bonnaroo "the most ambitious
festival of the year." In 2003, "the American rock festival to
end all festivals." And most recently, the rock mag touted
Bonnaroo in a special release edition as one of the 50 moments
that changed the history of rock 'n roll.

If you cant make it to Manchester, Tenn. this weekend for the
party, there's no need to fret because XM will be airing live
performances to listeners from coast to coast. From June 10 to
June 12, XM will broadcast exclusive performances originating
from Bonnaroo's main stage, comedy tent and other music stages,
including the XM-sponsored Sonic Stage.

So who's gonna jam? How about Dave Matthews Band, The Black
Crowes, Allman Brothers Band, Gov't Mule, Toots and The Maytals,
Trey Anastasio, Bob Weir and Ratdog, Joss Stone, Herbie Hancock's
Headhunters '05, Jack Johnson, Amos Lee, John Prine, Iron & Wine
and Drive By Truckers.

"XM's broadcast of Bonnaroo is part of our mission to provide
music lovers with a front row ticket to the very best in live
music today," said Lee Abrams, XM's chief creative officer,
programming. "XM brings its subscribers the best live
performances year round from the nation's top concert venues
and music festivals."

Located in the Bonnaroo Sonic Village, the XM Sonic Stage will
offer fans the opportunity to see performers in a rare, intimate
setting. XM will host special live interviews and acoustic
performances from the Sonic Stage throughout the weekend.

www.SkyRetailer.com - reprinted with permission


----------

